# ipod touch avec itunes ?



## conquerboss25 (30 Décembre 2008)

bonjour,
si j'achete la saison de south park pour mon ipod touch je peux les graver ?car j'ai 16go et sa va se remplire vite donc jai pas envi de les effacé



j'ai un dvd de spiderman 3 je voudrais le mettre sur mon ipod comment fair ? avec quel logisiel ?


si je met mon numeraux de CB sur mon ipod touch et que qu'elqun me le vol poura t'il acheter des chose ?

ques'que copytrans?

ques' qu' un podcast ?

ou téléchargé des jeux vidéo pour ipod touch car sur itunes je les trouve pas ? 

merci de vos NOMBREUSE réponse


----------



## gabilolo (30 Décembre 2008)

Salut,

Pour mettre ses films DVD sur iPod (tous sauf le Shuffle bien sur)ou iPhone,utilise *DVD Shrink* pour ripper ton dvd puis utilise le logiciel *HandBrake *qui fait tout le processus a ta place.

Pour ce qui est du compte iTunes,si on te vole ton iPod et que le voleur veut mettre sa musique il est obligé d'effacer le contenu de ton iPod pour le synchroniser avec son ordinateur.(de toute facon iTunes demande toujours le mot de passe) 
Les jeux videos sont disponible sur la section "App Store" de iTunes,les podcasts sont des emmisions de radio ou de TV,et autres qui sont enregistrés et on les récupère grace à un système d'abonnement

En esperant de t'avoir été utile,
Gabriel


----------



## DeepDark (31 Décembre 2008)

Pour South Park et Spiderman c'est aller contre la loi 

C'est donc totalement illégal.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2008)

Pour la protection des données enregistrées sur l'iPod, il y a une fonction de verrouillage par code (4 chiffres).


----------



## conquerboss25 (31 Décembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Pour South Park et Spiderman c'est aller contre la loi
> 
> C'est donc totalement illégal.


 
ok mais ci j'achete south park sur itunes et que cela me prend trop de place , et que je veu l'effacé (si je l'efface est qu' un jour je les reveux j'esper que je devrais pas les racheter):hein:


----------



## conquerboss25 (31 Décembre 2008)

gabilolo a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Pour mettre ses films DVD sur iPod (tous sauf le Shuffle bien sur)ou iPhone,utilise *DVD Shrink* pour ripper ton dvd puis utilise le logiciel *HandBrake *qui fait tout le processus a ta place.
> 
> ...


 
merci, peut tu me passer les logisiel ?


----------



## conquerboss25 (31 Décembre 2008)

que veut dire ripper ?


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2008)

conquerboss25 a dit:


> merci, peut tu me passer les logisiel ?


T'as déjà entendu parlé de google? 

Essaye aussi de télécharger un correcteur orthographique....


----------



## conquerboss25 (31 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'as déjà entendu parlé de google?
> 
> Essaye aussi de télécharger un correcteur orthographique....


 
merci pour ta réponse tu ma vraiment aider , tu n'est pas très simpa toi !!
et pour le correcteur orthographique j'en veu pas !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2008)

La copie et surtout le contournement des protections anticopies des DVD du commerce est interdite. De même il est interdit d'expliquer comment on fait sur un forum (mais le sujet ayant déjà été abordé, il suffit de faire une recherche sur le forum pour trouver des réponses ).

DVD Shrink n'existe pas pour Mac. Pour Mac, vous avez MacTheRipper.

Pour récupérer des logiciels, Google est votre ami et n'est pas fait pour les chiens. Il suffit juste de ne pas avoir la flemme de chercher.

Pour la correction orthographique, dans une zone d'édition de texte (message sur le forum par exemple), dans Safari menu Edition > Orthographe et grammaire > Vérifier l'orthographe au cours de la frappe. Ca non plus, c'est pas fait pour les chiens.


----------



## conquerboss25 (31 Décembre 2008)

vraiment sympa sur ce forum vous etes vraiment des tete de ***
PS: je n'ais pas safari et je men fou completement de vos mac !! vive les PC
je demende des info pour mon ipod et vous vous voulez jouer les con ba on va jouer les con !!


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2008)

conquerboss25 a dit:


> vraiment sympa sur ce forum vous etes vraiment des tete de ***
> PS: je n'ais pas safari et je men fou completement de vos mac !! vive les PC
> je demende des info pour mon ipod et vous vous voulez jouer les con ba on va jouer les con !!



Je crois qu'effectivement tu as de bonnes prédispositions


----------



## conquerboss25 (31 Décembre 2008)

ps : ya juste GABILOLO qui est sympa


----------



## conquerboss25 (31 Décembre 2008)

escuse moi mais pour moi ton mots :" prédispositions" ce n'est pas du francais !! je n'ai pas bac + 12 !!


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2008)

conquerboss25 a dit:


> ps : ya juste GABILOLO qui est sympa



C'est vrai!
D'ailleurs le plus con ici c'est iDuck! Une vrai enflure centriste consesuelle!


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2008)

conquerboss25 a dit:


> escuse moi mais pour moi ton mots :" prédispositions" ce n'est pas du francais !! je n'ai pas bac + 12 !!



Allez je fais un geste parce que c'est encore la magie de Noël: 
Prédisposition nom féminin 
Sens  Aptitude naturelle, tendance marquée. Synonyme penchant Anglais predisposition


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2008)

C'est tendu dans ce fil...

Et moi je suis pas sympa aussi ? 

Tu as eu toutes les indications nécessaires pour faciliter tes recherches et je trouve que tu pourrais remercier les participants. 

Le forum est une aide pas un service Hotline. Et ne pas oublier que Google est ton ami.

Concernant l'orthographe, il est agréable pour ceux qui te lise de faire un minimum de faute. Le correcteur orthographique ne coûte rien, il suffit de le mettre en place comme l'indique iDuck.

J'espère que tu ne prendra pas ce post comme une attaque directe, car ce n'est pas le cas, je tiens à le préciser, mais juste comme une petite remarque...


----------



## conquerboss25 (31 Décembre 2008)

personne pour de bonne réponse mais beaucoup de personne pour enmerder le monde


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2008)

conquerboss25 a dit:


> personne pour de bonne réponse mais beaucoup de personne pour enmerder le monde



J'adore faire chier les petits cons :love:


----------



## conquerboss25 (31 Décembre 2008)

ok merci mais pour le correcteur j'en veux pas !!
vous réussisé a me lire c'est le principale


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2008)

conquerboss25 a dit:


> personne pour de bonne réponse mais beaucoup de personne pour enmerder le monde



Allez, enlève-moi ce petit smiley tout bougon tout rouge !!!!

C'est les fêtes en ce moment, joie et amour dans tous les foyers!

(Et relis les posts précédents, les réponses sont dedans. Sinon, je peux que te conseiller l'achat d'un disque externe. Tu pourra ainsi y mettre tes films mais également faire une sauvegarde de ta machine, ce qui est indispensable en cas de coups durs.)

(Par contre pour l'orthographe, tu me sidère un peu... Je suis moi-même assez mauvais en cette discipline, mais je fais des efforts en me servant des outils gratuits qui me sont proposés. Une simple question de respect envers ceux qui me lise)


----------



## conquerboss25 (31 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'adore faire chier les petits cons :love:


 
vraiment marant toi
tes vraiment plus con que je le pensai !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2008)

conquerboss25 a dit:


> ok merci mais pour le correcteur j'en veux pas !!
> vous réussisé a me lire c'est le principale


Si tu ne fais pas un minimum d'effort sur l'orthographe (et des outils de correction d'orthographe il doit y en avoir dans d'autres navigateurs que Safari), c'est un manque de respect à notre égard, comme la façon dont tu nous réponds.

Alors nous, on n'a pas forcément envie de te lire et encore moins de te répondre.


----------



## conquerboss25 (31 Décembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Allez, enlève-moi ce petit smiley tout bougon tout rouge !!!!
> 
> C'est les fêtes en ce moment, joie et amour dans tous les foyers!
> 
> ...


 
comment sauvegarder mon ipod dans un disque dur externe ?

et pourquoi?


PS ; joyeuse fete


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2008)

conquerboss25 a dit:


> comment sauvegarder mon ipod dans un disque dur externe ?
> 
> et pourquoi?
> 
> ...



Je parlais de faire une sauvegarde de ton ordinateur (mac ou pc?)
Et bonnes fêtes...


----------



## conquerboss25 (31 Décembre 2008)

ci j'achete south park sur itunes et que cela me prend trop de place , et que je veu l'effacé (si je l'efface est qu' un jour je les reveux j'esper que je devrais pas les racheter):hein: 


PS ; question qui ma pas été répondu ?

que doije prendre comme corecteur d'orthographe ?

 jui trop habitué a MSN


----------



## conquerboss25 (31 Décembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je parlais de faire une sauvegarde de ton ordinateur (mac ou pc?)
> Et bonnes fêtes...


 
pc mais pourquoi ?

merci


----------



## conquerboss25 (31 Décembre 2008)

pourquoi j'ai un petit carré rouge ou il y a noté disco ?


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2008)

conquerboss25 a dit:


> pourquoi j'ai un petit carré rouge ou il y a noté disco ?


Parce que ça fait plus Nowel Staïle


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2008)

conquerboss25 a dit:


> pc mais pourquoi ?
> 
> merci



Juste pour savoir car c'est un forum rattaché au forum Macgénération.

Par contre, je vais pas pouvoir t'en dire plus, j'ai jamais eu de pc à la maison 

Et pour les disco, un petit tour sur la FAQ peut être une bon début...
(tu verra que ton comportement parfois grossier a pu hériter plusieurs membres de ce forum. Va voir dans ton tableau de bord.)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2008)

conquerboss25 a dit:


> pourquoi j'ai un petit carré rouge ou il y a noté disco ?


Parce que je t'ai offert un point rouge rapport à ça (voir dans ton tableau de bord) :



conquerboss25 a dit:


> vraiment sympa sur ce forum vous etes vraiment des tete de ***
> PS: je n'ais pas safari et je men fou completement de vos mac !! vive les PC
> je demende des info pour mon ipod et vous vous voulez jouer les con ba on va jouer les con !!



Je n'ai pas apprécié ta façon très grossière de répondre. Voilà.

Si tu veux en savoir plus sur les points verts et rouges (points disco), consulte la FAQ du forum.


----------



## conquerboss25 (31 Décembre 2008)

comment récupérer des points verts ?
je suis pas grosier mais vous avez chercher la petite bete


----------



## conquerboss25 (31 Décembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Juste pour savoir car c'est un forum rattaché au forum Macgénération.
> 
> Par contre, je vais pas pouvoir t'en dire plus, j'ai jamais eu de pc à la maison
> 
> ...


 
ok,moi jai pas de MAC sa coute trop chere !!
de toute fason je prefer les pc
quel correcteur d'orthographe peut-tu me conseiller ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2008)

conquerboss25 a dit:


> comment récupérer des points verts ?
> je suis pas grosier mais vous avez chercher la petite bete



Toi, tu n'as toujours pas lu la F.A.Q 

Pour faire court, il faut être sympa, aider les jeunes filles en détresses, avoir du style et de l'humour... (Bon, je dis n'importe quoi...)

Pour le correcteur orthographique, le meilleur est sans conteste AntidoteRX.
Cependant, tu peux déjà te contenter de correcteur orthographique de ton navigateur.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Décembre 2008)

conquerboss25 a dit:


> vraiment marant toi
> tes vraiment plus con que je le pensai !



hummm le 25 dans ton pseudo, c'est ton Qi ?? :sleep: 

Sinon, tu vas voir, il y a plein de gentils membres aussi con que ce gros naze de jpmiss sur ces forums...  

Au fait mauvais karma, tu sais ce que ça veut dire ? non ? bon, c'est nowell, je veux bien commencer à t'apprendre aussi...


----------



## conquerboss25 (31 Décembre 2008)

le 25 c'est mon département


----------



## conquerboss25 (31 Décembre 2008)

quand je veux acheter quel'que chose sur itunes je doit crée un compte itunes  (jusqu'a la sava) aprés il me demande mon num de CB. (si je rentre mon num de CB , je pourais le changer pour en metre un otre ?)

merci


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2008)

conquerboss25 a dit:


> quand je veux acheter quel'que chose sur itunes je doit crée un compte itunes  (jusqu'a la sava) aprés il me demande mon num de CB. (si je rentre mon num de CB , je pourais le changer pour en metre un otre ?)
> 
> merci



Nan


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Décembre 2008)

ptain faut attendre le 31 pour décrocher le gros lot !!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:

rien à dire c'est THE boss celui là !  

MODERATION !!!!    

Bon en même temps, il doit avoir 12 ou 13 ans... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Décembre 2008)

Et dans Handbrake, on choisit quel format? 





edit : merde, j'ai oublié de changer de log.


----------



## gabilolo (1 Janvier 2009)

liens pour : dvd shrink : http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche11021-
dvdshrink.html

handbrake: http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Multimedia/video/fiches/30772.html


----------



## conquerboss25 (1 Janvier 2009)

gabilolo a dit:


> liens pour : dvd shrink : http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche11021-
> dvdshrink.html
> 
> handbrake: http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Multimedia/video/fiches/30772.html


  vraiment merci 
au moin quel'qun de sympa


----------



## conquerboss25 (1 Janvier 2009)

ton lien HANDBREAK sa marche pas : quand je le télécharge sa marche pas pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2009)

Toujours privilégier les sites de l'éditeur du logiciel .

Ici.


Mais franchement, tu peux pas te servir de Google?

(Désolé, mais je pense avoir été sympa sur pas mal de mes postes précédents.)


----------



## conquerboss25 (1 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Toujours privilégier les sites de l'éditeur du logiciel .
> 
> Ici.
> 
> ...


 
a oui escuse moi je t'avais oublier , effectivement tu est simpa toi ossi


----------



## conquerboss25 (1 Janvier 2009)

sa ne marche pas non plus :mouais:


----------



## conquerboss25 (1 Janvier 2009)

c'est un pc que j'ai 
et le lien c'est pour MAc et l'autre sa marche pas


----------



## jpmiss (1 Janvier 2009)

conquerboss25 a dit:


> c'est un pc que j'ai
> et le lien c'est pour MAc et l'autre sa marche pas


T'es vraiment plus con que la moyenne toi... HandBrake est multiplateforme: PC, Mac, Linux... A toi de télécharger la bonne version....


----------



## conquerboss25 (1 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'es vraiment plus con que la moyenne toi... HandBrake est multiplateforme: PC, Mac, Linux... A toi de télécharger la bonne version....


 
il MARCHE PAS !! c'est toi qui est con


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2009)

......

Tu va sur cette page et tu choisis ta plateforme à savoir celle avec le petit drapeau...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Janvier 2009)

conquerboss25 a dit:


> il MARCHE PAS !! c'est toi qui est con



Dieu que j'aimerais là, avoir ce pouvoir, passer les mains à travers l'écran, te choper par le col et te foutre UNE BONNE PAIRE DE BAFFE DANS LA TRONCHE... BOULET !!!!       :sleep:

vole 5 &#8364; dans le porte monnaie de ta mère, achète toi Playboy© et tire toi sur la nouille ou lieu de nous casser les bonbons avec ton incompétence inhumaine... ptain même mon chat et moins nul que toi en "informatique"...


----------



## conquerboss25 (1 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> ......
> 
> Tu va sur cette page et tu choisis ta plateforme à savoir celle avec le petit drapeau...


 
je met enregistrer puis executer et quand je met executer sa ouvre une petite page ou il y a noté des mots en anglais et ya une croi rouge pourquoi ?


----------



## conquerboss25 (1 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Dieu que j'aimerais là, avoir ce pouvoir, passEr les mains à travers l'écran, te choper par le col et te foutre UNE BONNE PAIRE DE BAFFE DANS LA TRONCHE... BOULET !!!!       :sleep:
> 
> vole 5  dans le porte monnaie de ta mère, achète toi Playboy© et tire toi sur la nouille ou lieu de nous casser les bonbons avec ton incompétence inhumaine... ptain même mon chat et moins nul que toi en "informatique"...


 
ferme ta grande geul conard passe moi ton nom ton adress et on verra 
si ta des couille passe moi ton numérau salle tapette


----------



## conquerboss25 (1 Janvier 2009)

conquerboss25 a dit:


> ferme ta grande geul conard passe moi ton nom ton adress et on verra
> si ta des couille passe moi ton numérau salle tapette


 
je vais vite me casser de ce forum de merde, moi jui pas un pro de vos truk de mac et tout le tralala moi je demende de laide et on me pette les couye ba va te fair voir !! salle concombre qui a pas de couye " ta juste un cornichon sans couye"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Janvier 2009)

mythique... je savais dès la première lecture qu'on avait affaire à un animal de concours... mes espérances sont largement atteintes, dépassées, pulvérisées... qu'on l'encadre  et qu'on le punaise au mur, là au dessus du bar... :love:

Bon, sinon, pour les banderilles, je passe la main, c'est trop facile là... une vraie boucherie...


----------



## conquerboss25 (1 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> mythique... je savais dès la première lecture qu'on avait affaire à un animal de concours... mes espérances sont largement atteintes, dépassées, pulvérisées... qu'on l'encadre et qu'on le punaise au mur, là au dessus du bar... :love:
> 
> Bon, sinon, pour les banderilles, je passe la main, c'est trop facile là... une vraie boucherie...


 
toi tu est un comic a ce que je vois MR cornichon sans couye


----------



## jpmiss (1 Janvier 2009)

Enorme! J'en veux un pour mon noël 2009


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2009)

On te le garde au chaud...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (2 Janvier 2009)

Oh oui oh oui le mettez pas au vert tout de suite, il est rigolo, c'est rigolo de commencer l'année en rigolant !


----------



## conquerboss25 (2 Janvier 2009)

REbonjour
quand je veut mettre le net sur mon ipod touch je clik sur FREEBOX et je met mon mot de passe il me disent " impossible de ce connectez a cette FREEBOX
comment fair pour que sa marche ?

PS ; j'essaye de fair moin de faute d'orthographe :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Janvier 2009)

Il faut le passer sous l'eau.


----------



## gabilolo (2 Janvier 2009)

N'ayant pas de Freebox,je ne peux pas vraiment répondre a ta question mais je pense que la freebox a un "bouton d'assotiation" a appuyer pour connecter un appareil Wi-Fi.

Salut


----------



## WebOliver (2 Janvier 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Il faut le passer sous l'eau.



Oui, et ensuite au micro-onde, puis une nouvelle fois sous l'eau! Mais faut bien le faire dans cet ordre, sinon ça sert à rien.


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Janvier 2009)

conquerboss25 a dit:


> PS ; j'essaye de fair moin de faute d'orthographe :rateau:




Ah non non.
Pour ça faut pas juste essayer.

Faut aller à l'école.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Janvier 2009)

Il est bô hein ! :love:   :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (3 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Il est bô hein ! :love:   :rateau:


Assez, oui !... :afraid:


----------



## tirhum (3 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui, et ensuite au micro-onde, puis une nouvelle fois sous l'eau! Mais faut bien le faire dans cet ordre, sinon ça sert à rien.


Et une couche de vernis _marine_, après; pour le vitrifier...
Ou de beurre de kahouète...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2009)

Hop&#8230; je m'abonne  et je regarde. Ici y'a pas Grug, me ferai peut-être pas bannir tout de suite


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2009)

Ah nan va pas me l'effrayer mon beau nioub de combat à moi que j'ai trouvé!


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Janvier 2009)

Alors voilà! 

Maintenant, quand on en a vu un en premier, les autres peuvent plus jouer avec! 

Elle est belle l'entraide chez les macusers!


----------



## conquerboss25 (3 Janvier 2009)

vous etes HS
allez vous occupez de vos gosses aulieu de passer votre VIE sur ce forum
vous ETES des NOLIFE de ce forum 
bravo

ps : ya tes gosses qui tapelle pour que tu leur fasse sa bouf
a met j'ai oublier tu prefer toccuper de ce forum de ***** que de toccuper de tes gosses 
franchement bravo vous etes vraiment des balleze


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2009)

conquerboss25 a dit:


> vous etes HS
> allez vous occupez de vos gosses aulieu de passer votre VIE sur ce forum
> vous ETES des NOLIFE de ce forum
> bravo
> ...


Va t'acheter un dictionnaire. Et après on en reparlera.


----------



## tirhum (3 Janvier 2009)

C'est un fake !...
Comment est-ce possible d'être aussi mauvais en aurtograf ?!...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Janvier 2009)

Bouh, l'insulte. On est des Nolife.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Janvier 2009)

Ha le Doubs... terre d'érudits, d'artistes, de poètes... Gustave Courbet, Tristan Bernard, Victor Hugo... et maintenant conquerboss25... ha oui... mais faudra vous y faire... c'est la crise partout hein... :rateau:  :love:

Bon en tout cas, c'est bien jp qui l'a pécho... rien à dire la dessus...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ha le Doubs... terre d'érudits, d'artistes, de poètes... Gustave Courbet, Tristan Bernard, Victor Hugo... et maintenant conquerboss25... ha oui... mais faudra vous y faire... c'est la crise partout hein... :rateau:  :love:
> 
> Bon en tout cas, c'est bien jp qui l'a pécho... rien à dire la dessus...


C'est normal, c'est un nolife.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est normal, c'est un nolife.



ferme ta grande geul conard passe moi ton nom ton adress et on verra 
si ta des couille passe moi ton numérau salle tapette


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2009)

Cé la bihinto finie lé zinsult !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> ferme ta grande geul conard passe moi ton nom ton adress et on verra
> si ta des couille passe moi ton numérau salle tapette


*Paidai!*


----------



## conquerboss25 (5 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ha le Doubs... terre d'érudits, d'artistes, de poètes... Gustave Courbet, Tristan Bernard, Victor Hugo... et maintenant conquerboss25... ha oui... mais faudra vous y faire... c'est la crise partout hein... :rateau:  :love:
> 
> Bon en tout cas, c'est bien jp qui l'a pécho... rien à dire la dessus...


 
tu a oublier MR oemichene le createur de l'hélicopter qui abite dans le doubs


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2009)

conquerboss25 a dit:


> tu a oublier MR oemichene le createur de l'hélicopter qui abite dans le doubs



Les miches à qui "abite"? Hum. Jeune homme soyons sérieux.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

Bon. je trouve que le sujet retombe&#8230;

Je vais ranimer tout ça, bougez pas.


(Après, j'te l'rends, jp. Promis


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

conquerboss25 a dit:


> ferme ta grande geul conard passe moi ton nom ton adress et on verra
> si ta des couille passe moi ton numérau salle tapette



Toi qui as des couilles
Je passe tout bientôt dans ton pays d'arriérés.
Si tu me passais TON numéro, TON nom, TON adresse histoire de voir si TOI, TU as des _COUYES_
Nan, parce que c'est bien joli tout ça, de faire le cake sur internet, insulter la terre entière tout ça, mais faut voir si t'as les épaules pour aller plus loin. Evidemment, si t'as 12 ans (en tout cas, l'âge mental le laisse supposer), encore un duvet tout blond à la place de tes futurs poils, le visage à être recruté par Biactol pour une pub avant/après, le gland qui n'a jamais pris l'air à l'extérieur de son prépuce et ce genre de truc, je comprendrai que tu n'oses même plus venir ici

Enfin bon. 
A suivre, quoi


----------



## JPTK (6 Janvier 2009)

J'ai eu un problème récemment via les annonces, avec un débile mental d'à peine 40 ans, une vraie tête de con, ça a failli finir mal... et bah bizarrement il venait du Doubs !


----------



## r e m y (6 Janvier 2009)

Ben oui.... dans le Doubs Absynthe-toi qu'ils disent. 
Mais ça fait des dégats!


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2009)

Soyons francs!
Soyons cons!
Soyons Francomtois!


----------

